# Who's going to White Plains Jan 24th?



## johnc

Just wondering who will be going to White Plains on Jan 24th? Does anyone know if Black Jungle are attending? Michael Shrom probably won't be there either (he just had surgery). Wondering if other folks attending. Speak up please .


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah I'm gonna be there, can't imagine Black Jungle would pass up the chance to be there


----------



## johnc

ChrisK said:


> Yeah I'm gonna be there, can't imagine Black Jungle would pass up the chance to be there


I vaguely remember asking Richard and Mike if they were going and I think they said no, but they do show on their calendar that the retail store is closed that weekend, so maybe?


----------



## ChrisK

Really they must make SO much money there, why would they not go?


----------



## johnc

I think the cold is probably the reason but like I said, I could be wrong.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Can`t make this one, have to work.
Honestly , I would be very surprised if Black Jungle wasn`t there.
They normally have by far the largest display.

John


----------



## DCreptiles

I most likely will be there. Is anyone bringing anything?


----------



## johnc

I asked and Black Jungle is going. I don't know where I got the idea they weren't. So are we going to arrange some kind of meet-up? Last time was a bit of a failure.


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28

I have wanted to go the show last couple times but always end up buying something online so I dont have the cash. Same with this show, I have some caudates coming in soon. More than likely I will go to the NH show.


----------



## johnc

What NH show?


----------



## Julio

not sure if iam gonna make it, but we'll see when it gets closer.


----------



## Michael Shrom

I wish I could go but am still a bit limited in my daily activities. Some salamanders I produced are at a couple zoos in N.Y. City. Before I get back to work I want to do a few day trips other than just vending at shows. Most of my day trips will be going to zoos. N.Y. City and Washington D.C. are tops on my list.

The next Show I'll be vending at is Hamburg, Pa. on Feb.27. The next White Plains show I'll be vending at is April 18.


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28

john, there is a reptile expo in Manchester NH. 
April 11th.

Last time I went I was very pleased and surprised of the amout of frogs. Hopefully in April I will go to both of these shows. I have 2 empty exo's. And another is full of spagnum moss with juvenile Marbled Newts. So I will be looking for reed frogs and various tree frogs and Mantellas.


----------



## stemcellular

I'll be in Chicago that wknd.


----------



## eos

Michael Shrom said:


> I wish I could go but am still a bit limited in my daily activities. Some salamanders I produced are at a couple zoos in N.Y. City. Before I get back to work I want to do a few day trips other than just vending at shows. Most of my day trips will be going to zoos. N.Y. City and Washington D.C. are tops on my list.
> 
> The next Show I'll be vending at is Hamburg, Pa. on Feb.27. The next White Plains show I'll be vending at is April 18.


That's awesome.. which zoo's in NYC?

*edit*
To stay on topic... if I have some extra cash, I'll be there... could always use some feeders for my fat frogs


----------



## johnc

MonkeyFrogMan28 said:


> john, there is a reptile expo in Manchester NH.
> April 11th.
> 
> Last time I went I was very pleased and surprised of the amout of frogs. Hopefully in April I will go to both of these shows. I have 2 empty exo's. And another is full of spagnum moss with juvenile Marbled Newts. So I will be looking for reed frogs and various tree frogs and Mantellas.


I went to the last one of those and it was pretty tiny. I doubt I'll go again. White Plains is a whole different ballgame.


----------



## Michael Shrom

eos said:


> That's awesome.. which zoo's in NYC?
> 
> *edit*
> To stay on topic... if I have some extra cash, I'll be there... could always use some feeders for my fat frogs


Bronx zoo and Childrens zoo at Central Park. I think the Bronx zoo is supposed to have a real good amphibian section. I've seen Jennifer Pramuk and the gang from the Bronx zoo at Hamburg a couple times and they seem to be on the ball. 

A trip to the zoo and White Plains would be a full day.


----------



## eos

Michael Shrom said:


> Bronx zoo and Childrens zoo at Central Park. I think the Bronx zoo is supposed to have a real good amphibian section. I've seen Jennifer Pramuk and the gang from the Bronx zoo at Hamburg a couple times and they seem to be on the ball.
> 
> A trip to the zoo and White Plains would be a full day.


Thanks, I'll make a note of that


----------



## PantMan

Mike,
I just went to the Bronx zoo yesterday. Its the perfect time to go becasue no one is thier and you pretty much have free reign of the zoo. I was hoping to pick up some isopods from you at the show but I can wait until April. 

I'm pretty new to the hobby and it would be nice to meet some other members of the board.


----------



## ghettopieninja

I will definitely be at this since I am finally back in the tri state area for good and need to re build my collection. I've missed going to this show, the one in NH isn't the same and I think the last time I went was over a year ago. I would be VERY surprised if black jungle was not there, I can't think of one white planes show they were not at in the 8 or so years I have been going. Micheal what have you given to the bronx zoo? I worked in their amphibian room all summer and probably took care of what ever you gave them.


----------



## Michael Shrom

ghettopieninja said:


> . Micheal what have you given to the bronx zoo? I worked in their amphibian room all summer and probably took care of what ever you gave them.


I hate to Hi Jack a thread but the Bronx is fairly close to White Plains. I didn't give them the animals. I sold them some captive bred Tylototriton shanjing, Salamandra salamandra galaica, and a bunch of feeder items. I sold the Central Park Zoo a colony of Triturus dobrogicus. I did give them a good deal and Jennifer is real good at cutting through the paperwork.


----------



## eos

ghettopieninja said:


> I will definitely be at this since I am finally back in the tri state area for good and need to re build my collection. I've missed going to this show, the one in NH isn't the same and I think the last time I went was over a year ago. I would be VERY surprised if black jungle was not there, I can't think of one white planes show they were not at in the 8 or so years I have been going. Micheal what have you given to the bronx zoo? I worked in their amphibian room all summer and probably took care of what ever you gave them.


Where in NJ are you at?
I've been going to the WP for for about 2-3 years now


----------



## mtolypetsupply

johnc said:


> Last time was a bit of a failure.


Hmmm, I thought it was great to meet all the fellow froggers that I did! I don't remember meeting you, did you miss the group chatting at Black Jungle????

I hope to go again, it's always a fun day, and I could always find a few things to buy! I'd love to see you all again, and meet more froggers! I'd love to meet up again, but it was a LITTLE awkward recognizing each other. Keep me posted on the meet-up details!


----------



## johnc

mtolypetsupply said:


> Hmmm, I thought it was great to meet all the fellow froggers that I did! I don't remember meeting you, did you miss the group chatting at Black Jungle????


I was the guy working for Richard and Mike at the Black Jungle area at the last White Plains. I met a couple of people who introduced themselves (Julio and Richard spring to mind) but I missed a group chat. Since I was working there, I had asked people to make themselves known to me in the last White Plains thread. I guess only a few picked up on that.



ghettopieninja said:


> I would be VERY surprised if black jungle was not there, I can't think of one white planes show they were not at in the 8 or so years I have been going.


You missed the post where I said I checked with Mike and he told me they were going - I got my wires crossed. Black Jungle always goes. I just had a brain freeze for no apparent reason. Sorry for that.


----------



## mtolypetsupply

johnc said:


> I was the guy working for Richard and Mike at the Black Jungle area at the last White Plains.


Oh, bummer, working when there's all that BUYING to do! (I know, said like a true woman!) I think Richard pointed you out, but you guys were CRAZY busy, sorry we didn't get to meet!

I seriously think we need a way to recognize each other. I'm not afraid to be a dork and wear a name tag or homemade shirt or something, because it it kind of awkward to be milling about the designated meeting spot, saying to strangers, Are you on Dendroboard? However, strangely enough, I found someone right away, and didn't ask any NON-board folk! 

Black jungle was a good meeting place, easy to find. How should we recognize each other at what time?

I would be able to bring ff cultures, (wingless and hopper melanos, golden hydei, reg hydei), temp springs, and possibly 5 auratus froglets for trade if anyone wants what I have or needs new feeders. Let me know now and I'll start the cultures for you if you need anything.


----------



## ghettopieninja

eos said:


> Where in NJ are you at?
> I've been going to the WP for for about 2-3 years now


I am currently living in randolph but am moving to new brunswick in june



Michael Shrom said:


> I hate to Hi Jack a thread but the Bronx is fairly close to White Plains. I didn't give them the animals. I sold them some captive bred Tylototriton shanjing, Salamandra salamandra galaica, and a bunch of feeder items. I sold the Central Park Zoo a colony of Triturus dobrogicus. I did give them a good deal and Jennifer is real good at cutting through the paperwork.


Its cool to see where some of the animals there came from. Your Tylototriton shanjing are looking great and were always supper active and moving around, especially during feeding and misting times and the Salamandra salamandra galaica are now massive and completely round. Stuff looks great!


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28

I lucked out!!! I will be going for sure. Look for me wearing a black " GOT FROGS" shirt. I'm 6'5 so you cant say hi.


----------



## PantMan

Does anyone have some live oak leaves they can bring. I'm also looking for a small fern or better yet a jewel orchid to replace the african violet I have in my viv. I'm sure I can find something at black jungle but I prefer giving my busisness to board members.


----------



## Julio

I am gonna have to miss this one, will be heading to Florida on a conference and then to a workshop in Arizona.


----------



## mtolypetsupply

PantMan said:


> Does anyone have some live oak leaves they can bring. I'm also looking for a small fern or better yet a jewel orchid to replace the african violet I have in my viv. I'm sure I can find something at black jungle but I prefer giving my busisness to board members.


I've got white rabbit's foot fern going wild, if you want it.




MonkeyFrogMan28 said:


> I lucked out!!! I will be going for sure. Look for me wearing a black " GOT FROGS" shirt. I'm 6'5 so you cant say hi.


We can't say hi since you're tall???? 



The auratus froglets are pending. I may have one left, PM if anyone is interested. I do have 2 tads, and two clutches of eggs if anyone is interested in them. Also, ff cultures, springs, and bean beetles.


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28

mtolypetsupply said:


> I've got white rabbit's foot fern going wild, if you want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't say hi since you're tall????
> 
> 
> 
> The auratus froglets are pending. I may have one left, PM if anyone is interested. I do have 2 tads, and two clutches of eggs if anyone is interested in them. Also, ff cultures, springs, and bean beetles.


haha. I meant to say look for a 6'5 guy wearing a black "Got Frogs" shirt


----------



## johnc

I'll be helping out Black Jungle again this time. I'll be wearing black jeans and black T-Shirt (with caudata.org on it). Please do say hello, even if I look busy.


----------



## ErickG

Is anyone interested in some cobalt froglets? I can bring 3 @ $25/ea.


----------



## ggazonas

I'll have to miss this one as well. Need to finish setting up some frogs and getting ready for the onslaught of froglets I'll have soon.

Wish I could spare some time, maybe next time.


----------



## DCreptiles

hey everyone i will be at white plains this weekend and here is what will be available. i will only bring what people will want to purchase/trade for since i would not want to leave the animals/supplys in the car while at the show.

BL vents 6 available
standard imitators 4 available
cayo de agua 3 available
eldorado 1 available
vent & azureus tadpoles available

lots of springtail cultures for sale or trade from tropical to temp and pink. these are not 16oz cups of springtails these range from 32.oz containers all the way to 190oz containers all are established and booming.

also lots of supplys from fresh suppliments reptical and herpavite to viv bulbs the 2.0 and 5.0 bulbs

Currently looking for cultures of isopods, Male tinc yellow back, calling male tatapoto, male leopard gecko, female crested gecko red/flame.


all frogs are froglets and unsexable at this time. please feel free to pm me for prices and meeting times.


----------



## rjmarchisi

I will be there for a little bit, I have 2 bastis, 2 colons, 2 orange lamasi, 2 quins, 1 lowland fant and 1 calling vanzolinii. I will only bring the frogs if they are sold so please pm/email me for prices if you are interested.

rob


----------



## dartsami

I will be there working on stage with OutBack Reptiles. Will have a bunch of frogs;
azureus (2 bloodlines)
CR auratus
Cainarachi valley imitators
1 probable Male orange lamasi 
2 probable pairs of varadero imitators



and insect cultures: 
Springs (5 types)
woodlice (dwarf white and dwarf stripped)
FF's (flightless melanogaster)

Stop by and introduce yourselves!

Looking for a male Mantella cowanii.

Thanks,
Randy
E and K Best Buys


----------



## mtolypetsupply

Seems like it's going to be a great time, and I'm so sorry I'll have to miss this one! My farrier scheduled my horse to be shod that day at 10am, figures!!!!! If anything changes, I'll be looking for you all, look for a Harried Looking woman with a 2 year old daughter.


----------



## eos

Well, change of plans for me.... Looks like I may or may not be going... I'll have to make a game time decision.


----------



## DCreptiles

hey everyone i got a lot of pm's of people wanting froglets and tadpoles and springtails and suppliments.. i sent out pm's to confirm the orders so i know exactly what to bring. so if you can just send a pm confirming what you would like.. the suppliments are priced to sell fast.


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28

Leaving for the show in 30 min. lets have a fun time everyone....!!!!!!


----------



## johnc

It was great to meet a bunch of folks today I haven't met before. Nice to see re-acquaint with others too!


----------



## DCreptiles

it was nice seeing everyone again and was awsome meeting some new ppl and making some new friends.. but now the admission is up to $10 bucks... so my every single show visit is going to be turned down a bit to possibly just a few shows a yr since my collection is almost at its max. so now i really look foward to the meets. so did anyone pick up anything cool? i got some feeders


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah I was only there for a little while but I had to pick up some supplies from BJ, then I got some feeders from dartsami


----------



## jeffr

I got some isopods from Randy myself and a couple of cocohuts. I thought BJ had a nice selection of frogs


----------



## dartsami

It was great seeing everyone. So many cool animals at the show. For about half the show I had a ~5 ft albino colombian boa around my neck. Earlier in the show I had some adult rose hair tarantulas crawling on me. Looking forward to the next show.


----------



## eos

Aw damn... I can't make the next show either! I have a bachelor's party to attend the night before! Maybe I'll go there hungover! lol


----------



## DCreptiles

eos said:


> Aw damn... I can't make the next show either! I have a bachelor's party to attend the night before! Maybe I'll go there hungover! lol


dont even bother.. lol white plains show isnt going anywhere.. besides you been there once you been there 1000 times.. since the admission is a clean 10 bucks i wont be going to every show like i normally do considering i normally bring the family even if im not looking to pick anything up. so for now on ill be there only if i need to pick something up. i rather stick to the frog meets where i can give my money to other froggers instead lol


----------



## eos

I was gonna get some tanks ready before the meet on March, but oh well... I guess I'll have to make do with what I can get


----------



## mongo77

dartsami said:


> It was great seeing everyone. So many cool animals at the show. For about half the show I had a ~5 ft albino colombian boa around my neck. Earlier in the show I had some adult rose hair tarantulas crawling on me. Looking forward to the next show.


I didn't see youbwitj rhe snake, but you did have some nice verados
pairs. Hope you were able to sell them.


----------



## ChrisK

DCreptiles said:


> dont even bother.. lol white plains show isnt going anywhere.. besides you been there once you been there 1000 times.. since the admission is a clean 10 bucks i wont be going to every show like i normally do considering i normally bring the family even if im not looking to pick anything up. so for now on ill be there only if i need to pick something up. i rather stick to the frog meets where i can give my money to other froggers instead lol


It's been 10 bucks for years man


----------



## DCreptiles

ChrisK said:


> It's been 10 bucks for years man



I don't remeber it being ten bucks till the last few times. Then again maybe I didn't notice from bringing the family. This past weekend my buddy and I went and I said crap up to ten? And it's always the same vendors with the same stuff so it's great for feeders orbit you are looking for something specific but that's really it. By main focus now is the frogs.


----------

